# Olanda - Italia: 1-1



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Olanda Italia*, amichevole in programma domani ad *Amsterdam*, *Mercoledì 6 Febbraio 2013 alle ore 20,30*. La partita sarà trasmessa in *diretta tv su Rai 1* a partire dalle 20,30.

Ecco le *formazioni di Italia e Olanda*

Italia: Buffon, Abate, Barzagli, Astori, Santon, Pirlo, De Rossi, Montolivo, Diamanti, Balotelli, El Shaaraw

Olanda:Vermeer; Janmaat, Mathijsen, Vlaar, Indi; De Guzman, Van Ginkel; Lens, Strootman, Van Persie; Huntelaar


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Partita interessante... l'Italia ha cannato le ultime 5 amichevoli perdendole tutte

ps. De Guzman scuderia Laudrup


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

ne giocano 4 del Milan...troppi...


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

per una volta mi guarderò una partita della nazionale!
1)per vedere i nostri in azione
2) per visionare i giocatori dell'olanda che ha diversi giovani talenti(strootman per es.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

partita interessante...preferisco un amichevole come questa che 2 partite stupide di qualificazione che bloccano il Campionato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diamanti largo a destra o trequartista?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

avrei preferito non vedere nessuno del milan per il semplice fatto che non voglio che si facciano male o che si stancano, domenica partita importante per noi


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

In attacco giocano Balotelli, El Shaarawy e Candreva


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Naturalizziamo Niang


----------



## prd7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Clasie è molto bravo, speriamo che gioca.


----------



## Harvey (6 Febbraio 2013)

Mi vedo costretto a sostenere le truppe di Brandelli visti Balo-Elsha...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Un bel po' di presunti obiettivi rossoneri in campo


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

nooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Bene mi raccomando rompeteci balo


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

cavolo balotelli a terra speriamo non sia nulla di che


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle ste amichevoli


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

dai mario fai finta di non farcela ed esci


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

ok nulla di che a quanto pare e rientrato.


----------



## Harvey (6 Febbraio 2013)

Levalo per sicurezza


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia quanto odio ste inutili amichevoli. 

guarda te se dobbiamo rischiare di far sfasciare un giocatore per ste gare che non valgono NULLA.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

strootman randella parecchio


----------



## Dexter (6 Febbraio 2013)

credo che un giocatorino come bonera non abbia nulla da invidiare ad astori,bah

comunque speriamo candreva si rompa cosi la lazio finisce decima...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ma quanto sono forti gli esterni olandesi John e Lens?? Assurdi. Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni su di loro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

2 azioni in area uguali e gigi ci salva ancora.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Buffon comunque rimane il miglior portiere al mondo imho


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli ed El Shaarawy per ora non stanno carburando.

Il campo è qualcosa di imbarazzante. Meno male che solo in Italia ci sono campi del cavolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

1-0..........


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2013)

geniale abate che la rimette in mezzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe l'Italia ha perso tutte le amichevoli e perderà pure questa


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Febbraio 2013)

Astori..


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Abate


----------



## Harvey (6 Febbraio 2013)

Si vede che si avvicina il derby, Abate si sta preparando...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si vede che si avvicina il derby, Abate si sta preparando...



spero con tutto il cuore di vederlo in panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono forti gli esterni olandesi John e Lens?? Assurdi. Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni su di loro?



John gioca al benfica è stato pagato 10 mil..è davvero un bel giocatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

hop hop il faraone


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli che cazzia Ebete per il solito cross di melma ahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

ma ......................... abate due cross da fare come dio comanda per segnare e fa schifo


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ebete sta sfornando i soliti cross agghiaccianti.Un calciatore,al suo posto,avrebbe sfornato due assist facili facili.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Buffon migliore dei nostri. Ste parate tornasse a farle pure alla Juve, però...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ebete sta sfornando i soliti cross agghiaccianti.Un calciatore,al suo posto,avrebbe sfornato due assist facili facili.



Con un terzino che sa crossare molto probabilmente staremo sull'1-1.


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Buffon salva sempre l'Italia... Cmq quando parlo di un'idea di gioco mi riferisco a questa Olanda, sanno i movimenti che devono fare e quando farli... poi se aggiungiamo una discreta tecnica e buona corsa ovviamente esce fuori una bella squadra

ps:

Ma stanno giocando sul ghiaccio o cosa? sono tutti che scivolano...


----------



## morokan (6 Febbraio 2013)

clasie e martin indi, con il prezzo di strootman, ne prendi 2 con clasie che non è inferiore a lui, ed indi che può fare il terzino sinistro!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

Buffon rimane sempre il Numero 1 niente da dire...ci dobbiamo svegliare nel secondo tempo e li davanti devono combinare qualcosa Balo-Elsha


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Se Abate avesse piedi decenti avremmo fatto almeno 2 gol.


----------



## The P (6 Febbraio 2013)

uomo strutto gran calciatore. Idem Clasie. 
2 da prendere, a colpo sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Buffon migliore dei nostri. Ste parate tornasse a farle pure alla Juve, però...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ma pure con un essere umano dotato di piedi non professionista saremo 1-1.


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Abate non riesce a fare manco i cross rasoterra 

Compriamo Strootman comunque, può fare tranquillamente la mezzala.
Ma Martins Indi non era un terzino?


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli pare zoppicare


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Prandelli solito gobbo schifoso!!! preserva pirlo e lascia in campo balotelli che zoppetta


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Problema muscolare per Balo,che aspetta quel maledetto gobbaccio a levarlo?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Giochiamo uno schifo.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

Esci Mario, esci


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

meglio che esce e anche in fretta


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Febbraio 2013)

Che intesa sta Italia..

Balotelli gioca da schifo e pure El Shaarawy sembra non riesca a giocare.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli è rotto ragà????


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balotelli è rotto ragà????



S'è rotto le palle.


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

mi sa che esce ora


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

era l'ora lo togliesse...


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Febbraio 2013)

Florenzi con il 4, Verratti con il 2. Ma chi gli da sti numeri nella nazionale?

Comunque molto male il Balo oggi, anche nervoso. Bisogna anche dire che il centrocampo è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## The P (6 Febbraio 2013)

Un disastro. 

Squadra orribile


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

si vede che i cronisti rai non conosco abate... quelli sono i cross che fa sempre xD


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

Squadra senza capo nè coda


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> S'è rotto le palle.


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

che parata Buffon,Italia senza capo ne' coda inguardabile


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

Zitti tutti, entra bum bum


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2013)

La risolve lui


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Squadra senza capo nè coda


Beh l'effetto europpeo è finito..ora faranno una Confederations Cup da ultimi nel girone per poi uscire ai gironi ai mondiali


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> che parata Buffon,Italia senza capo ne' coda inguardabile



Queste amichevoli sono sempre uno strazio.


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

No no momento! Ma che ha balotelli???


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh l'effetto europpeo è finito..ora faranno una Confederations Cup da ultimi nel girone per poi uscire ai gironi ai mondiali



Calma, i mondiali saranno tra un anno e mezzo e queste amichevoli contano come il 2 di picche.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Calma, i mondiali saranno tra un anno e mezzo e queste amichevoli contano come il 2 di picche.



Si lo so ma questa squadra non ha ne capo ne coda, hanno fatto un grande europpeo sulle ali dell'entusiasmo...dopo di che il nulla, prestazioni scadenti. Partite disastrose contro Inghilterra e Frania ed ora Olanda. Prestazioni nelle partite ai gironi davvero mediocri, vittorie e fatiche su fatiche...

Bah..


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gilardino......


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sono d'accorsdo con il 90% delle cose che dice Bizzotto.
E' preoccupante ?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accorsdo con il 90% delle cose che dice Bizzotto.
> E' preoccupante ?


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

e bravo Verratti


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

certo che gilardino gioca meglio di pazzini... quanto meno sa tenere palla spalle alla porta


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente hanno segnato.Per beccare questo goal ho patito le pene dell'inferno.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Febbraio 2013)

*GILA*   

Prandelli ha rotto il catso

siamo l'Italia,non siamo fatti per scimmottiare altri modi di giocare,catenaccio e ripartenze cribbio!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ignorante quanto forte, bravo Verratti


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Verratti, contento per lui. Cmq i telecronisti Rai sparano una boiata dopo l'altra... vi consiglio di guardarvi Francia - Germania che è una gran bella partita


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Febbraio 2013)

Verratti mi è piaciuto tantissimo. A prescindere dal goal..


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sto De Vrij comunque è molto interessante,anche perchè si potrebbe prendere in estate a poco 

P.S. Biliardino suona il violino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

menomale che non abbiamo perso...felice per Verratti
mi sono piaciuti i romanisti Florenzi-Osvaldo


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Basta pensare che il loro nr 7 è Lens mentre il nostro è Abate...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

"Non ho mai visto una partita del Milan, ma questo Abate è proprio scarso". Commento del mio coinquilino.
Mamma che scandalo di giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Spero che Abbata perda l'aereo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

astori è proprio scarso raga... mamma mia...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè,l'importante è che tutti siano sani e salvi.Poi è importante per Balo mettere minuti nelle gambe.Elsha oggi s'è riposato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo risultato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

ma Abate non è mai riuscito a fermare Robben vero? Barzagli cmq è l'unico bravo in difesa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Verratti non è in grado di pronunciare completamente una parola, tutte tronche, toglie almeno una o due lettere alla volta.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Verratti non è in grado di pronunciare completamente una parola, tutte tronche, toglie almeno una o due lettere alla volta.



L'erede di Di Natale


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Strootman com'ha giocato?


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè,l'importante è che tutti siano sani e salvi.Poi è importante per Balo mettere minuti nelle gambe.Elsha oggi s'è riposato.



Quindi balo non s'é fatto male, vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quindi balo non s'é fatto male, vero?



Era stanco più che altro,nel primo tempo ha preso un botta,ma nulla di che.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

80 minuti di nullita assoluta(da parte nostra), presi quasi a pallonate, se non c'era gigi rischiavamo di prendere la goleada, poi gli ultimi 10 minuti da italia, ottimo risultato per noi il pareggio, il faraone qualcosina ha fatto, mario no troppo nervoso poi, mi auguro solo che non sia nulla di che visto che gli hanno fatto un bel po di falli e ogni tanto zoppicavo lo spero veramente -.-


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era stanco più che altro,nel primo tempo ha preso un botta,ma nulla di che.


È stato tanto giocare con noi, poi gli facciamo fare anche una partita in settimana, stiamo freschi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> L'erede di Di Natale


Di Natale, Insigne e Verratti, imho, sono analfabeti... Totti a confronto è un linguista.


----------



## jaws (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sto leggendo un sacco di critiche ad Abate, ma se devo cambiarlo con il Santon visto ieri, mi tengo Abate tutta la vita, almeno corre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2013)

Partita inutile.

Ha fatto benissimo il Faraone a risparmiarsi.


----------



## Brontolo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita inutile.
> 
> Ha fatto benissimo il Faraone a risparmiarsi.



per me, un giocatore che in nazionale si risparmia, non dovrebbe essere degno di venire convocato ancora. altro che "ha fatto benissimo a risparmiarsi".


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> per me, un giocatore che in nazionale si risparmia, non dovrebbe essere degno di venire convocato ancora. altro che "ha fatto benissimo a risparmiarsi".



Beh Pirlo m'ha fatto la stessa impressione,per non dire gli altri(escluso Buffon).Cosa dovremo fare quindi???


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Strootman com'ha giocato?


Abbastanza bene direi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> per me, un giocatore che in nazionale si risparmia, non dovrebbe essere degno di venire convocato ancora. altro che "ha fatto benissimo a risparmiarsi".



se non lo convocano meglio!!!sai cosa me ne frega!!
la nazionale non esiste per me!


----------



## Brontolo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Pirlo m'ha fatto la stessa impressione,per non dire gli altri(escluso Buffon).Cosa dovremo fare quindi???



non convocarlo? dirgliene quattro?
io ho solo contestato il fatto che non va benissimo che un giocatore in nazionale giochi con il freno a mano tirato, non importa chi.
detto questo, anche barzagli non si è risparmiato, se è per questo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se non lo convocano meglio!!!sai cosa me ne frega!!
> la nazionale non esiste per me!



mi auguro che faccia la stessa fine dell'altro vostro campione che ha lasciato la nazionale a 24 anni, allora...come si chiama? ah sì, boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non convocarlo? dirgliene quattro?
> io ho solo contestato il fatto che non va benissimo che un giocatore in nazionale giochi con il freno a mano tirato, non importa chi.
> detto questo, anche barzagli non si è risparmiato, se è per questo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -


Beh però sui giornali sono finiti i 2 rossoneri con le loro prove incolori e non Pirlo,che ha giocato una delle peggiori prove in azzurro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non convocarlo? dirgliene quattro?
> io ho solo contestato il fatto che non va benissimo che un giocatore in nazionale giochi con il freno a mano tirato, non importa chi.
> detto questo, anche barzagli non si è risparmiato, se è per questo.
> 
> ...


1)boateng e campione nella stessa frase non si possono sentire
2)el shaarawy ha sempre detto di tenerci molto alla nazionale
3)tu devi solo sperare che faccia la stessa fine di boateng perchè poi sono ***** vostri!!!!


----------



## Brontolo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh però sui giornali sono finiti i 2 rossoneri con le loro prove incolori e non Pirlo,che ha giocato una delle peggiori prove in azzurro.



non ho avuto tempo di darci un occhio, in ogni caso non è colpa mia. che pirlo abbia giocato male è verissimo, è anche vero che c'era molta più aspettativa su balotelli-elSha che su chiunque altro



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 1)boateng e campione nella stessa frase non si possono sentire
> 2)el shaarawy ha sempre detto di tenerci molto alla nazionale
> 3)tu devi solo sperare che faccia la stessa fine di boateng perchè poi sono ***** vostri!!!!



elSha è promettente, da qui a dire che diventerà un campione ce n'è di strada...anche se non fa la fine di boateng, non è tanto sicuro che saranno "problemi nostri" in futuro...sempre poi che resti al milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non ho avuto tempo di darci un occhio, in ogni caso non è colpa mia. che pirlo abbia giocato male è verissimo, è anche vero che c'era molta più aspettativa su balotelli-elSha che su chiunque altro
> 
> 
> 
> elSha è promettente, da qui a dire che diventerà un campione ce n'è di strada...anche se non fa la fine di boateng, non è tanto sicuro che saranno "problemi nostri" in futuro...sempre poi che resti al milan.


Beh promettenti non lo so,insieme a Balo sono gli attaccanti più forti del Bel Paese e il futuro della nazionale.Per una prova incolore state tutti scartavetrare i cosiddetti,perdonami,manco fosse stata una gara d'importanza elevata,sesquipedale.


----------

